# Magee Marsh Wildlife Area's Sportsmen's Migratory Bird Center Closed for Repairs



## Ohio News RSS (Mar 1, 2008)

The Sportsmens Migratory Bird Center (SMBC) located at Magee Marsh Wildlife Area will be closed to the public until further notice due to a water leak on the second floor of the building.More...

More...


----------

